# Estate agents



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone used Veigas in Caldas da Rainha? We're not sure if they're registered.

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not used them, but it looks like a franchise operation but even so should have an IMOPI number, ask them for it and then check here Consulta

License or not really depends on what you want to use them for whether it is of major importance or not, but as they use the word Imobiliária should be licensed


----------



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks. We've now found their AMI number.


----------



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------

